# La i accentata non si vede

## alexcipr80

Ciao a tutti,

ho appenna finito di installare gentoo. Mi succede questo:

------------------------------------------------------

originale                            letto da gentoo

nome_file_ì                        nome_file_NULL

------------------------------------------------------

 :Question:  Ovvero tutti i nomi dei file con all'interno una i con l'accento non li apre e le i con l'accento le sostituisce tutte con uno strano carattere grafico (che sopra ho indicato con null).   :Question: 

Grazie

Alessandro

 :Laughing: 

ps: Per favore non ditemi di rinominarli tutti quanti   :Sad: 

----------

## djinnZ

guarda qui e qui

non avrai configurato correttamente i caratteri della console o le "locales".

oppure devi configurare locale.gen (richiede ricompilazione glibc per star sicuri) locales.conf e via dicendo.

oppure stai agendo su un device vfat/ntfs e nel kernel hai definito la tabella codici sbagliata (per vfat, se è condiviso con un sistema M$ italiano devi usare la 850)

----------

## alexcipr80

Seguendo le guide e i consigli precedenti bastava creare il file

/etc/env.d/02locale con

LC_ALL="it_IT.UTF-8"

MM_CHARSET="it_IT.UTF-8"

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

env-update && source /etc/profile

e tutto dovrebbe funzionare

Ciao alla prossimo

----------

## djinnZ

Felice di esserti stato utile ma...

devi editare il tuo primo post e modificare il titolo aggiungendo [risolto], non intestare il tuo ultimo post con [risolto].  :Wink: 

----------

